# New Corker - Why Did I Wait So Long



## lindberg (Jul 22, 2011)

I just got one of those floor corkers from Portugal and bottled 24 gallons of wine. What a satisfying tool!!! I love it! It makes bottling so easy. Thanks George!
I had bulk aged four kits for 12 months and had to bottle them. So bought the corker, took a vacation day and went to work. Got them all bottled in two days. It helped that I had the bottles cleaned prior to bottling day. Also I finially samples all four wines. I had made:Cru Select BrunelloCru Select AmaroneCru Select Chilean MalbecCru Select Valpolicella Ripassa
I like them all but liked the Valpolicella Ripassa the best and the Chilean Malbec second. I'll taste them again in 3 months and see if I change my mind.Laura


----------



## lieu (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Lindberg,
Congrats on the new corker. I am also thinking about getting one of those corkers. From everthing I have read on this site I think the Amarone will be better the longer you leave it alone. (not sure about the Brunello but I suspect its the same).


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow you certainly had a busy "vacation" day! Great job, remember we love to see pics of your wine! 

Great choice on the Port floor corker as well, have one myself and I wouldn't trade it for anything!






Keep us posted on how your wines taste as they age and improve!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 23, 2011)

Those 2 1st and second kits are very good and I have both of those are about 5 years old now. With the Amarone, if you like Amarones I highly recommend you step up a bot to the Winery or EP series and you be greatly awarded. I cant think of anyone who bought a floor corker and said ehhhhh, the hand corker works just as good!! Glad you found our site here!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome day you had. Good choice on getting the floor corker.


----------



## lindberg (Jul 29, 2011)

Wade said:


> Those 2 1st and second kits are very good and I have both of those are about 5 years old now. With the Amarone, if you like Amarones I highly recommend you step up a bot to the Winery or EP series and you be greatly awarded.



Oh, I do have aMeglioli Amarone bulk aging too which I haven't tried yet. I got it because everyone seemed to be recommending it on the boards. And I have a third Amarone from the Rennasance line waiting in the wings. I tasted the Cru Select again and actually it was very nice too. I'm blown away with how good these kits are tasting.


----------



## robie (Aug 1, 2011)

Laura,

Assuming you don't already have one, one day, if you buy an auto-stop bottle filler, you may make the same declaration, "Why did I wait so long?". Once they get adjusted correctly, they are really nice.


----------



## lindberg (Aug 5, 2011)

DancerMan said:


> Laura,
> 
> Assuming you don't already have one, one day, if you buy an auto-stop bottle filler, you may make the same declaration, "Why did I wait so long?". Once they get adjusted correctly, they are really nice.



Humm that may be but since I only plan on making 6-8 kits per year it isn't a priority for me yet. Plus that is really satisfying filling the bottles with the filling wand and watching the wine climb up the bottle until it gets just to the top and then pulling out the wand and moving on to the next bottle.
I was kind of wondering if I might want a filtering system next. But I have to say that afterbulk aging a year the wine seems incrediblyclear.



Laura


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 8, 2011)

regarding the port. corker.....just a glimpse into your future if you stay w this hobby.....after a few thousand ( i know this seems a lot now) corking it will start to wear down and improperly squeeze and set the corks....it may leave you thinking the corks are dried out...not as likely...look into the italian one w the brass irisat some point


----------



## Wayne1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh boy- I wondered at the time if I should spring for the more expensive Italian corker. I am a long, long way from thousands of corkings but, Al, what exactly do you observe when the nylon iris is giving out? (I see that George carries a replacement nylon iris fortunately)


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 10, 2011)

yep you can get those and i am sure they work well...so based on what you see as your volume will be then that should and could be a great path to take.

i thought about getting the repair piece, but i like shiny new things and w a vowel on the end of my name i thought it appropriate to see what the fuss was about...picked it up a couple of months ago and its working well for me about two thousand bottles into its run thus far...so to be fair, i should report in some time later this yr or to play it safe then next yr and see how it has fared


----------

